# Cash tip taken off bill??



## injera (Apr 29, 2016)

uber Pax here in New Jersey. 

Shared an uber home from dinner with another couple. Used my account but since we were closer to the restaurant we were dropped off first. Wasn't a long drive so I happily tipped the driver $5 when we got out and the driver went the remaining 1.5 miles to our friends house. 

The receipt comes in and shows a total bill of 6.55 then it says "minus 5" on it which means my total bill was only $1.55 

The $5 I gave he driver was meant to be a tip and not a cash payment for the ride but it looks like he took $5 off the bill somehow. 

Can drivers do this? Was this driver that naive? I emailed uber and asked why $5 was taken off since I want to make sure he gets appropriately compensated. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Are you sure it was a refund? Perhaps you had a $5 coupon?


----------



## injera (Apr 29, 2016)

How can I find out? Whatever it is id like my driver to get this extra $5 in his pocket.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

You can contact Uber. I don't know of another way. If it was a coupon, they don't take it out of the driver's pay.


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

injera said:


> uber Pax here in New Jersey.
> 
> Shared an uber home from dinner with another couple. Used my account but since we were closer to the restaurant we were dropped off first. Wasn't a long drive so I happily tipped the driver $5 when we got out and the driver went the remaining 1.5 miles to our friends house.
> 
> ...


The $ 5 off you got was just some sort of discount from Uber. Nothing to do with the tip you gave the driver. It was just a coincidence they were the same amount


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

If the driver did something to lower your bill, (I am 99.9% sure that they did not) don't worry about it. They will learn soon enough. Thank you for being considerate and tipping with cash.


----------



## injera (Apr 29, 2016)

Now that I'm awake and sober I remember I entered a $5 promo earlier this weeks (lays summer). 

I've got no problem if uber or if lays eats the $5 but am glad it didn't come from the driver. 

Didn't tip as much when in NYC but feel a bigger need to tip in nj. Explained to my wife and our fiends who reminded me ripping wasn't necessary in uber that the driver was 3 miles away and took 10 minutes to get to us. He then drove 1.5miles and of the 6.55 minimum fare he probably only got $3 for 15 minutes of work yet per irs guidelines lost money on the ride.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

On UberX, the driver can do nothing on the application to change or affect the amount charged. He could e-Mail Uber about it, but usually that takes time. 

On Uber Taxi, the driver keys in the meter fare at the end of the trip, so he has a direct affect on the amount charged. Uber Taxi is not available in Jersey. UberT works differently in New York than does Uber Taxi everywhere else. As far as I know, Uber Taxi is the only level of Uber where the driver has an immediate influence, through the application, on what Uber charges the customer.

Uber paid the driver whatever it usually pays for that trip; odds are. It simply ate the discount/promotion that it gave to you. Further, the driver did get the tip.


Thank you for being so thoughtful as to tip your driver.


----------

